# Shooting in Montgomery Count



## poolecw (Oct 8, 2009)

From what I understand, this happened during the day when Blake was filling up feeders.  




October 7--  Authorities in Montgomery County are trying to find out what caused a shooting about noon Wednesday which left one man dead and another seriously injured.

Montgomery County Sheriff Clarence Sanders says Joseph Hale of the Old Bethel Road died from a .22 caliber gunshot wound to the head.  Blake Palmer of Taylor Springs Road suffered a 20 guage shotgun wound to his face and was transferred from Meadows Regional Medical Center in Vidalia to a Savannah hospital.

According to the sheriff, Palmer and Mark Spivey of Kibbee were together in Palmer's truck when they met Hale on Ferguson Road, one of the county's rural dirt roads.

"From what we can find out right now, and I'm not sure about all this now, Hale pulled up there where they were and Hale drawed a shotgun on Mark Spivey and Mark took his hand and shoved the barrel of the gun over and Hale undoubtedly pulled the trigger and it hit Blake.  Then Blake went to his truck and got his rifle and shot through the back window of the truck and it hit Hale in the back of the head.  Basically, that's what we're trying to figure out, but as far as knowing for sure, I don't know for sure.  All I can tell you is somebody shot somebody and somebody shot the other one," the sheriff said.

Sheriff Sanders says Palmer and Spivey went to a nearby house after the shooting and called 911 after which they returned to the scene.

He says the GBI is helping his office with the investigation.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Oct 8, 2009)

terrible, terrible. Hope Blake is ok.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2009)

My uncle talked to his best friend today.  He is doing good.  Part of his ear was shot off and he got alot of powder burn on the side of his face and in his eye.

I hope it works out for him.


----------

